# Sand vs Gravel



## tashelby (May 10, 2012)

I'm currently going through Ich treatment in my 37 gal freshwater tank. My fish population has been knocked down to 1 (Male Opaline Gourami), and through some misadventure, I had to discard all of my decorations (plastic plants, 2 decorative pieces). 

After my initial bout of despair, I decided to take this opportunity to completely reinvent my tank setup, from the ground up. I currently use gravel (standard pet store stuff), but I'm thinking of switching to (black) sand. Are there any significant differences between using sand vs gravel? Is it any more difficult to keep clean, being so fine? Basically, is there anything at all I should know about it before loading my tank down with it?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sand usaully helps keep the tank cleaner,as less crap settles in it.Often the debris is more easily "transported" to the filter since it get inbetween all the "little rocks".


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

You can def see more crap on the bottom of the tank so you'll know where to clean. Also toxic gasses build up beneath the sand so you should swirl your finger around it atleast once a month. Black sand does look great tho!


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

Pool filter sand is about $9.00 for a fifty pound bag. The light color helps when it comes to cleaning. It is in all my tanks ,I can't imagine using anything else.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

How is sand for a planted tank?


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

I never had much luck planting in sand. Roots never grabbed for me


----------



## tashelby (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! Is it safe to assume my current gravel vacuum would also be sufficient for sand, or do I need to get something else?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

The sand is pretty fine stuff. The stuff I use is supernaturals brand and is super fine. I never stuff my vacuum into the sand as it will all get sucked up. In between water changes I use the Eheim battery powered vac and swirl it just above the sand. That stirs it up and does a great job at picking up detritus. I use my siphon the same way when doing water changes.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok you tell me how plants do in sand.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

I use mostly stem plants and for the most part it's fine.Moneywart doesn't do well in my tanks but I think its another issue. Swords and Crypts don't seem to mind it.I know one women who layed down about 1 1/2 inches of organic potting soil then put a cap of sand on top of the soil of about the same depth,plants grew amazingly well.Good Luck


----------

